# Spoke in front of about 200 people...



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

..during our kindergarten graduation.

I even made eye contact with a few parents.

I did a good job putting on a front--thinking about Ebony's euthanasia after work--had to be put on hold. My voise only cracked during the last song we sang--and fortunately that number was the last one in the ceremony--then we called names on a microphone for the students to get their certificate.

Phew! Thank God that's over.

My parents really applauded for my kids' performances--songs and chants. That felt good.

Love,
Star


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Good job!


----------



## ACAC (Nov 11, 2003)

:nw


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh wow 200?!?! :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

yup....and I had a couple of friends cheering me on. :banana :banana

My voice did crack at the last chant--*the macarana--Months of the Year, *but by that time I was totally worn out from all the stress. uke

I did have to eat a piece of chocolate cake before to calm me down :hb

Star :hb


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Leilanistar,

That's great - :boogie :boogie :boogie!
I don't think anyone noticed. They were focused on the children. Wow - those kids are done with kindergarten already. 

I think that it great that you are busy doing things with your class - that will be something they will remember (not the voice-cracking part). They learned a lot - and had a great teacher! :yes


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

VERY nice


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank *you'all* (there's some of my West Virginia accent and Southern drawl coming out...hee hee)...
*SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO* much for all your words of wisdom, kindness, caring, and concern. :sas RULES & ROCKS!!! :boogie :clap

I wouldn't have made it without all of you!!!! (I mean *you'all*!) :group

Never forget your roots, right?! :lol ...and never forget who has helped you along the way (wherever your journey has been, nor where it will continue to go)--we never do anything alone--even though we may think we have...right?! :yes :hs :squeeze

Love,
Star :b


----------



## arwyn (May 21, 2006)

That's wonderful!


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Incredible courage.

:nw :nw :nw


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

It wasn't by choice, though!

The threat of getting fired had a whole lot to do with it! hee hee

Star


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

I think next year, though, I'll definitely take a Zanax before the ceremony. :idea 
Star


----------



## Illini_Pride (Apr 25, 2005)

That's quite an accomplishment! Awesome! :banana


----------



## Illini_Pride (Apr 25, 2005)

That's quite an accomplishment! Awesome! :banana


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

STAR


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

200 PEOPLE!?!?


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Well, not really people--it was parents, grandparents, foster parents, aunts, uncles, cousins, etc. of my students. Since they were relatives (mostly) I knew they weren't lookg at me; they were focused on their children--so that helped.

I didn't give a speech or anything...I just introduced my kindergartners' little presentations, and pronounced their names (while speaking into a microphone) when it was time for them to come up and get their certificates.

Still, for me, this was a triumph, plus I was up there with 2 teachers and a principal who haven't really been encouraging or supportive of me this year. I just pretended they were friends of mine, and then blocked them out of my mind.

Star


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

leilanistar said:


> I think next year, though, I'll definitely take a Zanax before the ceremony. :idea
> Star


Well, you did it on your own this time, so no doubt you could do it again without even needing a Xanax. Heck, it sounds like you didn't even have to picture everyone in their underwear. :b

Congrats


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

Way to go!! That is so awesome :banana


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

That's Outstanding! Spot-on! Congratulations!! :yay


----------



## Pacifica Chick (Nov 9, 2003)

:ditto That is quite an accomplishment Leilan! :banana


----------



## sesfan4life (Jan 9, 2005)

wow! Good Job!


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

leilanistar said:


> Well, not really people--it was parents, grandparents, foster parents, aunts, uncles, cousins, etc. of my students. Since they were relatives (mostly) I knew they weren't lookg at me; they were focused on their children--so that helped.
> 
> I didn't give a speech or anything...I just introduced my kindergartners' little presentations, and pronounced their names (while speaking into a microphone) when it was time for them to come up and get their certificates.
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I would give you a most courageous certificate and 20 Gold Stars!!!!
You know, you should be going to Disneyland to celebrate a successful end to your school year.  :banana


----------

